# I Asked Jesse to Help Us, but...



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

When Bob & I came home from Mass tonight, I was in a hurry to get into the house. I had forgotten to bring my medicine with me & now it was way overdue.

As usual,Bob was going to linger outside so he could smoke. He knew I was in a hurry to get in, so he hurried to find the key to open the door for me.

At the same moment, we both realized that Bob didn't have the key, it was INSIDE the house!
Jesse heard the car, so he had flown to the front window & was looking at us.
The windows are the double-hung type. I bring the storms down, & leave the screen in the upper portion. With both of the main windows down, Jesse has a nice wide area to sit on & look out. This way, there's no chance of the window dropping down on him ~ God Forbid!

Anyway, Bob & I were standing on the lawn directly
in front of Jess. Very nicely, I said, "Jesse, Mommy & Bobby are locked out, go unlock the door for us."
He didn't listen. My "Warrior Pigeon" just stood there, looking down on us.
I mean, he didn't fly to get the key, my medicine, call 911 or anything. 

To get in, Mommy ended-up climbing through the window. 
Sometimes, when we have been gone for a while, Jesse lands on my head when we get home.
Although we were not gone long tonight, not only did he land on my head, but Bob's also. From my head, Jesse came down to my shoulder & just kept staring at me.
I know he was thinking, "Now, what the heck was THAT entrance all about?"

I'm gettin' too old for the window thing, so, I better remember to say, "Please," the next time this happens ~ & it will.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Phyll and Bob...*

Too bad you didn't get a video of that. I can see it in my mind though! At the time, I bet it was not amusing, but now that you look back, ya know it's funny! Thank you for sharing.Next time remember the _magic*word_!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, Phyll, what an adventure! I'm SURE Jesse was just sooo glad to see you...........GET IN!  

I mean, after all, Jesse was probably wondering what to do with being on the INSIDE looking at the bringer of seeds on the OUTSIDE! Not good at all! All must be on the same side!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*sounds*

like an Andi kinda of day!  

I always get asked "well where is your second set of keys"? I'm lucky to keep one on hand, let alone two..

It's not so easy climbing through windows or trying to get in my car....But I still manage to lock my keys inside...oh well to better days...

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...I wish I had been there with my camera, I can just see it now...You climbing thru the window in your good church clothes. I think Jesse was just enjoying the moment....I love those "Laurel & Hardy" moments.  

Jesse probably looked at you after you came in and said "Gee, mom, I have never seen that before, got any other neat tricks you can do?"

Thanks for sharing, I can picture the whole thing as it happened, it gave me a chuckle.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PHYLL, Use the OLD hidden key trick. Hide one outside the house and you will never be locked out. GEORGE


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh Phyll - What a funny story! It really made me laugh picturing Jesse wondering "Whaaaaaat do they want ME to do?" You know I have seen some science shows lately that show that pigeons have the intelligence to accomplish the task and that they perform as well as school students on some things like recognizing individual artists paintings!

By the way I have to add after reading your "too old to do this anymore" comment. When my husband recently hurriedly scrambled up the side of our coop (absolutely nothing to hold on to - and 7 feet up) to shut our escapee in the bathroom before she could fly out again - when he jumped back down wearing only slippers, it turns out he broke his toe. It's almost a month later and it is still very painful. I'm lucky he was there though cause this old girl wouldn't have made it up there at all! LOL (or not?)!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is funny, Phyll. Sorry but had to laugh while reading your story.
I can imagine what went through Jessie's mind when you were making your entrance through the window "oh mom, that was neat, will you do it again?"

Reti


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Too funny Phyll...thanks for the laugh. Why don't any of my neighbors put on a show like that?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phyll, 

I am so sorry that you were inconvenienced Phyll. But sorrier that there was no camera. Jesse could of at least snapped a picture. I wonder what was going through his little mind.

I do those things from time to time. 

One time I got stuck going through the bathroom window. I stacked cardboard boxes up there to boost my self up to the very high window...boxes fell...I was on my tummy with my fanny hanging on the outside of the window, and my torso on the inside. Well wouldn't you know it...it started to pour down rain. I laughed so hard that I made myself weak.

You'll never believe how I got out of that mess. A young man that lives down the street had just joined a new Christian Church and he felt like witnessing to someone. Well, I love to discuss scripture but there is a time and place for everything. I guess he figured he had a captive audience. Because I sure wasn't going anywhere.

My bottom was soaked and I could hardly even see him, unless I turned myself around which was very uncomfortable. So I told him look, I would love to discuss this subject with you, but not right now, could you just hold my foot up (which by that time I had lost both of my shoes) for some leverage.

The young man never came back to discuss the scriptures with me. Too bad, because any young man who would stand out in the rain (while some lady is stuck in a window) to spread the word of God would have had my full attention under different circumstances.

If we didn't do those things, what would we laugh about later?

Love,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, great story. I'll bet Jesse was laughing himself silly.

Feather, you tickle my funnybone all the time. God love you for making my day a little brighter.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather... what an image!

    

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Thank You! You always make me feel so good. Do you have a really strong pair of sunglasses because I have plenty more adventures that my friends and family will ask me to tell over and over.


Pidgey,

That happened 20 years ago. I remember the metal part that sticks up from the window frame was hurting me, and I didn't have enough upper body strength to pull my self up. I was looking at the opposite bathroom wall, when I heard (in a not quite mans voice yet say) "Mam, have you accepted Jesus Christ as your personal lord and savior?" I'm thinking...unbelievable, and wondered what his view was like.

Four years ago I was at a church not even in this town to meet with a wedding party. He was the pastor! His name is Pastor Jim. No longer the skinny kid that stood outside my window on a rainy day with a bible in his hand, but it was him all right.

After the 4th of July this year I was walking around the neighborhood looking for the owners of a lost dog. He lives on the next block. He and his wife struck up a conversation with me. They are cat lovers and had several laying out in their yard. I almost asked him if he remembered, but then I remembered the view that he must have had, and decided to leave it alone. 

But, it is nice to know that he continued his search to know the Creator, and that it wasn't just a young guy's passing fad.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, if Phyll wasn't enough to have me laughing my head off...

I swear, Feather, you DO have a way of telling a story...Gee, I think you SHOULD have said something to Pastor Jim, ESPECIALLY since his wife was there too...now, depending on HOW you told the story...oh, dear...laffin' too mcuh...gota...qwit...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, I want to hear every single one of them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

O.K. Maggie, I will slip one in from time to time.

Phyll, It is so darling that when Jesse hears your car he flies to the window, and waits for you to come inside. At the window he has his reflexion friend in there somewhere too, doesn't he? 

Polaris (my blessing) has his real fat baby, then he was feeding 3 other squeakers. I had to put a stop to his wet nurse activities as he was upsetting the other fathers.

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Feather said:


> O.K. Maggie, I will slip one in from time to time.
> 
> Phyll, It is so darling that when Jesse hears your car he flies to the window, and waits for you to come inside. At the window he has his reflexion friend in there somewhere too, doesn't he?
> 
> ...



As if I wasn't laughing enough already, you had to slip this in, Feather! That makes the cutest mental image. My friend has a cat who is spayed, has never had kittens, and will sneak in to remove any bottle-feeders she brings home. The cat steals the kittens and takes them to the corner to nurse them even though she has never had milk.  Just like people, some animals are just meant for mothering! (even if they're "fathering").


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Feather said:


> O.K. Maggie, I will slip one in from time to time.
> 
> Phyll, It is so darling that when Jesse hears your car he flies to the window, and waits for you to come inside. At the window he has his reflexion friend in there somewhere too, doesn't he?
> 
> ...


Feather, I'm so glad you told us about Polaris feeding the other babies. What a blessed thing to do. I can picture their fathers looking at him thinking, "What the HECK is he doing?"

Jesse's window mate is at a window on the side of the house. Good thing, too! If I had tried to climb in THAT window, he probably would have attacked me!

I loved your story. As soon as I heard the guy's voice, I would have said, "Hey! Ya wanna give me a hand here first?"

Phyll


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL...I wish I had been there with my camera, I can just see it now...You climbing thru the window in your good church clothes. I think Jesse was just enjoying the moment....I love those "Laurel & Hardy" moments.
> 
> Treesa, not only was I dressed in my "good church clothes," I was wearing WHITE pants.
> 
> ...


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh please stop it! I am now ROFL. I am definitely recommending that all my non-pigeon-people friends log on here for the most incredibly comic stories! How fun!
Tanya


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Phyll and Feather too....this thread just keeps getting better and better! This is hilarious! I'm sorry, I know it probably wasn't so funny at the time, but I am sitting here really cracking up reading about it.

Thanks for the laugh! LOL

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phyll,

That is soooooooo funny!
Darn those metal strips. I think us women would be so much better off with out them. 
I know that ...part of the body in...part of the body out...feeling. 

Boy am I glad that I didn't have to ask that future man of god to grab my rear end. It would have been the last time the poor guy tried to spread the word of God. He would have hit the bottle, and taken a different route in life. I have gone in both ways, head first and feet first. Both methods take a little maneuvering.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Anytime you ladies want to add another story, DO feel free! I LOVE to laugh and boy, did I get LOTS from you two!

I guess what REALLY puts the icing on the cake is the visualization that goes along with the words! Oh fun! And mine is in living color!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phyll & ladies...,

LOL...,okay now...

I have had to climb thru the coop many a time, when the storm door won't open from the outside, and it is not only funny but a bit of a challenge trying to hop up and crawl thru the lunch room and getting my pants hooked on the wire flooring. Not too nice to watch either, I'm sure, but thank God, we have some privacy in the back yard and I don't have to worry about neighbors watching. The only eyes that were on me, were the birds, and they watched in horror! 

The biggest challenge is, that it is not as easy to move your legs and body any ole way, like when your a youngster.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

T.G.,

That is so funny. The image that I have in my mind of you getting your pants caught on the wire bottom would win the grand prize for American Funniest Videos.

Maggie, this is not one of my funny experiences.

I use to have two raccoons. 
They were adorable but little escape artists. They lived in a 12' by 12' cage on one section of my patio. I had to put a pad lock on the outside of their cage because they would just stick their little hands through and undo the latch on the outside of their cage. Many times when I would be busy cleaning their cage, I would turn around and they would be gone. I put little bells around the latch so that I could hear when they were messing with it.

One day when I was in the cage cleaning, the little 5 yr. old who always spent my days off at my house, came over. I could hear the bells ringing so I asked him if he would latch the cage back. When I finished cleaning the cage the raccoons were both in there with me. But, Danny was gone, I could very faintly hear him playing with the kids about 4 houses down. I thought I guess he got tired of waiting for me, and when I tried to get out of the cage discovered that my sweet little Danny had put the pad lock on the cage.

I was locked in! I panicked! I broke out in a cold sweat and started to get really nervous. For hours I was in there until the lady next door came home from work. I started yelling for her, and she came right away but couldn't find me. When she finally found me locked in that cage, she did not let me out until she ran and got her husband and her son. They all had a good laugh. I'll never forget the three of them standing there on the outside of the cage with those silly grins on their faces. Before sun-down every neighbor on the block knew how I spent my day.

I will never keep a wild animal in a cage just to live there again. No wonder my boys (Raccoons) were always trying to get out.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know I'm NOT supposed to laugh, Feather, but.....  

Y'know, there are some people in this world who are destined to have unusual "adventures!" YOU are one of THEM!

Now, to YOU, that may be the bad news! To the rest of us who read about your adventures (plus the fact that you DO have a wonderful writing ability), that's the GOOD news!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Is that why my niece and nephew call my husband and I.. aunt Lucy and uncle Ricky Ricardo. My husband is from Mexico not Cuba, but he still has the cutest accent.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I too am ROFL. Can't wait to hear the stories you'll have about the new baby opossum, Feather.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather.......not a funny experience?  It is better than the window episode although at the time I'm sure you were upset. No wonder the children in your neighborhood love you - you're so much fun to be around.

I'll admit that when I go into the aviary I'm always afraid one of the overlapping doors will close on the main door and I'll be trapped but I must say I'd have great company, seeds and water. What more could you ask for?

Just keep em coming.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I LOVE accents and can listen spellbound for hours! Unfortunately, because at one time, I had a definite "Texas" accent, I will find myself beginning to "minic" a drawl when I'm around certain speech patterns for any length of time....more "y'alls"..."ah" for I...leaving off the g's on endin(g)s..."ken" for can...stuff like that...   

Phyll, you just feel free to jump in with more stories! You are one mean story teller too....bet BOTH of you were the "teller of stories" in your previous lives!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Trees Gray, 

What is the lunch room on your loft. You need to get out there with a video camera the next time that you can not get the storm door open. You can hide your face, so no one will recognize you, and send it to A.F.V.

I'm going to make sure I don't miss an episode.

T.G. and Phyll's testimonies have triggered my memory. It seems there has been problems Entering and Exiting. I know we three are not the only clowns on this forum. So out with it. It is time to come clean.

O.M.G. I can just see Trees Gray in that coop.

How do you get out, the same way?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Feather,

*
What is the lunch room on your loft. You need to get out there with a video camera the next time that you can not get the storm door open. You can hide your face, so no one will recognize you, and send it to A.F.V.

*The lunch room is the first original coop we owned that housed 4 pigeons and it is like a rabbit hutch, off of the ground. It sits infront and is attached to the new and larger coop, which has a floor. It would be wonderful to see their reaction  , except it might freak them out to see a foreign object, the camera, without me attached. I wore a mask one time to keep the dust out of my lungs and they didn't recognize me, they acted like I was some kind of enemy/stranger. They panicked and flew everywhere, and clinging to the walls, looking for an exit. I don't want to repeat that, because they were terrified. *

How do you get out, the same way?[/QUOTE]

*Once I crawl across the dining room (to get in ) and get my feet back on solid ground in the coop, I can open the storm door from the inside, and get out. It just gets stuck like that once in a while, you can't open it to get inside, but you can open it from the inside, does that make sense?*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa,

Yes, I get it...once you get in then you can act like a normal person.

The lunch room is pretty much what I expected it to look like. Good Idea!
Well I have spent my share of time in rabbit hutches, and you are right about the mobility. When I was in the bathroom window I was fairly young. But, not even my young parts wanted to cooperate.

Enjoyed the coop story,

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Phyll & ladies...,
> 
> LOL...,okay now...
> 
> ...


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Feather said:


> T.G.,
> 
> That is so funny, I image that I have in my mind of you getting your pants caught on the wire bottom would win the grand prize for American Funniest Videos.
> 
> ...



You're right, Feather, this isn't funny ~ it's hilarious! It's even better than the window story!

Phyll


----------

